# SHENZHEN | Guangqi Weilai Center | 224m | 734ft | 46 fl | 100m | 328ft | 22 fl | T/O



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Another one in Nanshan south of Dachong. Gaoloumi says main tower is 216m but pictures say 250m... I left it at 216m just to be conservative.

Posted by solshao

 

Posted by 摩天圳 on Oct 17


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 摩天圳 on Nov 29


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 摩天圳

14 floors high now.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-12-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-08 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-25 by 摩天圳


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Behind ZTE building.

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-24 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-09 by 摩天圳


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Good progress. I can't wait to see more cladding.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-31 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-20 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-30 by HNCRS


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, I like cladding looking like a ridged fabric


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , @kanye, please, updates


----------

